# Your Top 10 Nano plants!



## ichthyogeek (Jul 9, 2014)

What're your top 10 nano plants? I'm curious to know what people use, especially when some of the "carpet" plants end up being background plants.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

pearlweed, and that's it


----------



## cooledwhip (Apr 3, 2016)

crypt parva, HC cuba, glossostigma, DHG, many mosses.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

BettaBettas said:


> pearlweed, and that's it




Did someone say pearrrrrrrrrrrllllllllllllllllweeeeeeeeeeeeed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

Anubias coffeefolia is my favorite of the anubias varieties, has great color and grows slow, perfect for a nano tank!


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

Pearlweed, DHG belem, monte carlo, rotala rotundifolia, ludwigia red, moss, and more moss. Large leaved plants like anubis don't fit in nano aquariums in my opinion.


----------



## Nigel95 (Mar 5, 2017)

Eleocharis acicularis mini


----------



## Fishbeard (Aug 20, 2016)

Couesfanatic said:


> Pearlweed, DHG belem, monte carlo, rotala rotundifolia, ludwigia red, moss, and more moss. Large leaved plants like anubis don't fit in nano aquariums in my opinion.


Guess it depends on the look you're going for... and how small your nano tank is!

Maybe anibias nana petite would be more your style? I just think it's a great plant, since it does so well in low tech setups.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

It does well growing for sure. But it tends to get BBA and Staghorn. The smaller the tank, the smaller the plants need to be. I tend to think they look better with small plants.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Couesfanatic said:


> The smaller the tank, the smaller the plants need to be.


 idk if this is your opinion or not, but im assuming it isn't hence the word need. This isn't true, I keep plants that get larger than my own tank, in my five gallon nano dutch scape. Including anubias. provided the proper care, tremendous growth.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

BettaBettas said:


> idk if this is your opinion or not, but im assuming it isn't hence the word need. This isn't true, I keep plants that get larger than my own tank, in my five gallon nano dutch scape. Including anubias. provided the proper care, tremendous growth.


Did you read the thread? I thought I was pretty clear about that being my opinion and that they grow just fine. They just don't fit for scaping.


----------



## JonA (Mar 8, 2017)

Couesfanatic said:


> Pearlweed, DHG belem, monte carlo, rotala rotundifolia, ludwigia red, moss, and more moss. Large leaved plants like anubis don't fit in nano aquariums in my opinion.


I just planted my Spec V Saturday and I used Monte Carlo in the foreground, S repens in the background, and I glued anubis nana petite to the rocks, and it's perfect.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Couesfanatic said:


> Did you read the thread? I thought I was pretty clear about that being my opinion and that they grow just fine. They just don't fit for scaping.


 I saw when you put the word opinion in your first sentence, I didn't quote that I quoted the second part where a statement was made.



Couesfanatic said:


> It does well growing for sure. But it tends to get BBA and Staghorn. *The smaller the tank, the smaller the plants need to be.* I tend to think they look better with small plants.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm sorry I didn't write opinion twice so you could understand. My apologies.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Dwarf Lillies
Marselia Minuta / credenta
Rotalas
Echinodorus 'Kleiner Prinz' & Parviflorus (larger nanos)
Anubias Nana & Petite
smaller Crypts


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

For swords, I really like the kliner prinz, they've got some great color and in my experience stay almost tiny compared to other swords.


----------



## FishRFriendz (Dec 21, 2016)

Flame moss, anubias petite, various floaters. I seem to have a hard time with anubias petite, had 2 rhizomes go soft and mushy on me , the regular nanas are doing fine for me, but I'd love some tiny leaves. 

I'd have java moss and xmas moss on the list, but java doesn't have as nice a look as flame and goes every which way, and xmas moss is giving me a hard time, doesn't seem as easy as java or flame moss to me.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

FishRFriendz said:


> Flame moss, anubias petite, various floaters. I seem to have a hard time with anubias petite, had 2 rhizomes go soft and mushy on me , the regular nanas are doing fine for me, but I'd love some tiny leaves.


Always quarantine anubias for at least a week before adding it to your tank- rhizome rot isn't common, but one bad plant can kill the rest. That and don't bury the rhizome. Those are the two biggest factors I can think of for anubias rotting away like that


----------



## shaman. (Oct 26, 2012)

My top 10:

Fissidens sp.
Riccardia sp.
Microsorum sp. 'Dwarf narrow leaf'
Cryptocoryne parva 'Mini'
Crepidomanes sp. 'Calicut'
Anubias 'Pangolino' & 'Petite'
Small leaf Bucephalandras
Rotala (almost all sp.)
Bolbitis 'Mini' Guinea 2002
HC 'Cuba'


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

At the advanced end of plant keeping, Mayaca Fluviatilis and Rotala Wallichii


----------

